
TurboGears 2.0 to be based on Pylons - mattculbreth
http://compoundthinking.com/blog/index.php/2007/06/27
======
mattculbreth
This is very cool. We're starting to see a bit of consolidation in the Python
web framework space. TG2.0 will be based on the core elements on Pylons--
including Paste and SQLAlchemy. Pylons will remain a lower level collection of
WSGI tools, and TG will create the high level framework with more of decisions
made for you. I'm not crazy about Genshi and XML templating languages but
otherwise this is good news.

